# Running In my Accucraft C-19



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I got over to Dr Rivet's late yesterday afternoon as all the SG high-speed steamers were packing up. Dr Rivet graciously allowed me out on the mainline to test and run-in my new loco, so here's the video:




And the pic. A cool day - so great plumes.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the SG steam-up was this last weekend. Where are all the pictures and videos we normally see after one of the events?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a pretty rainey forcast. Are you allowed to run Aster engines in the rain?


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, nice stack talk! It sounds like the timing is off tho...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds just fine to me. 

Watcha say? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete; 
You have to ship momma off to GB more often. This is the most we have seen of you in a year...LOL 
Noel


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan 

You are correct about this last weekend being the "Standard gauge" meet. Or as D M-K would say, "NO Ginkity-Ginks". HOWEVER, as host, I advised Pete that the "purists" would be gone by 1400 hrs; and in any case I granted him dispensation to run "whatever he brung" kn owing full well that it would be his new C-19. 

Regarding photos. As host, I am the chief "go-getter", "step-and-fetchit", and all around "toady". Therefore, I almost never take pictures and must rely on the generosity of the participants to take and post photos. The meet this weekend was happered slighly by the weather. Friday we had rain all day. John Allman arrived around 2PM and managed a run by 5:30pm. Saturday the rain was light to moderate all day, but the first train was out at 7:30AM and there was continuous running [with umbrellas] until 5PM. The temperature never got abouve 45F. Sunday we had no rain, moderate breeze and broken cloud cover with sun from about 1PM on. 

Thanks to Jeff R, John A, Iain McK, Ryan and Charles, Mike M, and Roy G for all making the trek to VA to steam. Oh, and Pete who ventured over from Annapolis. I am hoping that Charles will post some photos, including evidence that I occasionally run a loco. The Silver Link made easy work of the 11 Wrightway coaches. 

Regards


----------



## George Zimmermann (Apr 5, 2008)

Pete

Looks like she was running pretty good for her maiden run. I have two C-19s the 346 won't run right out of the box and had to be serviced by Dave Hottman, now she runs better then ever. The 340 ran great right from the beginning like yours. 

Is that the stock tender that you re-decaled to the EBTRR, if so nice job? 


George


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am hoping that Charles will post some photos 




Charles did open a thread with his photos: IEW Steam dieharts: rain, cold and wind[/b] 


Here's an unusual pic - both the yards used for rolling stock and the steaming bay - completely empty!










Posted By George Zimmermann on 19 Oct 2009 08:05 PM 
Is that the stock tender that you re-decaled to the EBTRR, if so nice job? 
George



George,

That is definitely not the stock tender; in fact, it isn't stock at all. It's from my C-16, which has nobly substituted for the EBT's C-19 all these years, until Accucraft finally did the C-19. EBT used a low-side tender as the engine didn't need lots of water - their line was quite civilized and followed several streams downhill, so the distance between water tanks was fairly short. [They had to carry water uphill to the mines in a dry summer in converted boxcars, but that's another story.]

I have arranged a swap with a gent who wants a high-side tender for an RGS 2-8-0 he's making. Here's my C-16 sitting at home on the shelf:










My tender has a few mods, including removing the air tank, tool box, etc. I'm swapping the #340 RGS tender for another C-16 tender, so it can be sold as a fairly original D&RGW C-16. (Yes, it's for sale - to be advertised as soon as the tender turns up.)


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By George Zimmermann on 19 Oct 2009 08:05 PM 
Pete

Looks like she was running pretty good for her maiden run. I have two C-19s the 346 won't run right out of the box and had to be serviced by Dave Hottman, now she runs better then ever. The 340 ran great right from the beginning like yours. 

Is that the stock tender that you re-decaled to the EBTRR, if so nice job? 


George




Any idea how many of the C-19s were not well timed? I just ordered one, and it being my first steamer, I'm scared stiff that it won't run well due to bad timing...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Any idea how many of the C-19s were not well timed? 

Andrew, 

My understanding is that the 'not well timed' ones were all sold last year as part of the first release. (I wanted to buy one this time last year and discovered they had all been recalled.) 

Zubi commented similarly on the M-B thread, and I quote: 
_"This is why I think some early birds got out with random valve settings, a few may have been intercepted by Cliff and the rest of the first run went back to China and came again, followed by the second run. "_ 

So one bought brand new since this summer is almost guaranteed to be in good shape. If not, Cliff will sort you out - don't hesitate to email him for advice, etc. [Or email me - mine's working great!]


----------



## George Zimmermann (Apr 5, 2008)

Andrew

Pete is correct, as my first C-19 was the 346 Moffat Logo in Green. A large percent of the initial batch of Green C-19's and some Black C-19's had major problems. My second C-19 the 340 Rio Grande was from the first batch and it ran fine out of the box. Unfortunately, the initial run was hit or miss as far as timing/valve issues. Cliff at Accucraft was great to deal with, he had me ship the 346 to Dave Hottman under warranty and when Dave shipped it back to me it ran unbelieveably smooth. To this day it's probably my best running engine. I wish Dave could tune all my Live Steam Engines this good.

So at this point, yours should be fine as Accucraft has worked out the bugs in their assembly line.

Let us know how it runs when you get it.

George


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

WHile we're talking about running these engines, can someone confirm my understanding of what causes these engines to run at a specific maximum speed? 

My C-16 is a greyhound. It will take off like a scalded cat (as the saying goes) and you have to run to keep up. The C-19 is much more sedate, and (probably) runs at close to prototypical speed. This presumably reflects Accucraft's engineering experience since 2001, when the C-16 was produced. 

To get back to the point - is maximum speed purely controlled by the throttle valve, and this measures the amount of steam allowed to go to the cylinders?


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

